# Demande arrêt, provoque coupure brutale



## JP.2A (31 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir,
j'ai un problème, quand je demande a mon Pc (sous Mac Os X) de s'arrêter, lors de  l'arrêt, l'ordi s'arrête brutalement (comme si on débrancher la prise de l'ordi de bureau), est ce problème a causer un dégât, il a cramé la batterie de mon pc. et souvent l'ordi a ne se redémarre pas sur le coup.

une solution SVP.

Pc Portable sous MAC OS X Leopard


----------



## itako (31 Juillet 2010)

Et bien c'est pas compliqué, un pc sous OSX c'est pas fait pour ça, et c'est pas plus compliqué !


----------



## JP.2A (31 Juillet 2010)

je ne pense pas .

j'ai vue pas mal d'utilisateur ou ça ne provoque pas des arrêt brutal et en plus du même model d'ordi, donc il y a une solution..


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2010)

Certes, mais pour l'instant on ne répond pas à ce genre de questions.

Note que de toutes façons, tu n'es pas assez précis : un PC, on peut dire que c'est flou. Vendeur ? Modèle ? Matériel ? Périphériques ? D'où : pilotes installés ? Difficile de répondre dans ces conditions.

Par ailleurs, je considère (c'est tout personnel) qu'utiliser Mac OS X sur une machine non-Apple ne peut pas être aussi simple qu'utiliser OS X sur un Mac ou Ouinedoze ou Linux sur un PC etc.

Donc il faut retrousser ces manches et mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Je te conseillerais donc de commencer par regarder les journaux du système avec l'utilitaire _ad hoc_.


----------



## Anthony (2 Août 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je considère (c'est tout personnel) qu'utiliser Mac OS X sur une machine non-Apple ne peut pas être aussi simple qu'utiliser OS X sur un Mac ou Ouinedoze ou Linux sur un PC etc.




Non, c'est pas tout personnel, c'est vraiment le cas 

Sinon en effet, si tu pouvais nous donner la configuration précise de ta machine, activer le correcteur orthographique pour qu'on soit sûr de bien se comprendre, ce serait pas mal. Parce que c'est un problème connu, mais sans indications de ta part, on ne va pas pouvoir te dire s'il peut être résolu ou pas.


----------



## polaroid62 (2 Août 2010)

Donne le modèle et tente aussi un site spécialisé comme Insanelymac qui a peut etre une idée. Ca me semble étrange comme problème . Tu utilises une version retail ou une distrib (laquelle si c'est le cas)?

En effet ce n'est pas aussi simple de mettre OSX sur un pc qu'un mac mais si tu arrives à faire une installe correctement ensuite il doit tourner sans souci.


----------



## jethro2009 (2 Août 2010)

Je trouve étrange que ce genre de questions trouve une place sur MacG.

Les utilisateurs de Mac, souvent depuis des années, ont payé le matériel, le logiciel et la recherche et développement. Ce n'est pas pour qu'on puisse dévoyer MacOS.

Cette forme de piratage est bien sûr une forme de flatterie, discrète, à partir de copies piratées, de hacks etc. La forme la plus sincère de la flatterie, pour les utilisateurs PC, serait d'acheter un Mac et commencer à produire des documents (texte, musique, vidéo, infographie etc) au lieu de passer 75% de leur temps à bidouiller leurs systèmes instables.

Lorsqu'un utilisateur PC vole un MacOS pour le mettre sur son PC, il me vole quelque chose à moi, utilisateur Mac, client Apple. Il ne reconnaît pas la valeur immatérielle du soft.

Cela dit, c'est un peu normal, il n'a pas l'expérience de cette valeur sur sa plateforme...


----------



## iMacounet (2 Août 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Je trouve étrange que ce genre de questions trouve une place sur MacG.
> 
> Les utilisateurs de Mac, souvent depuis des années, ont payé le matériel, le logiciel et la recherche et développement. Ce n'est pas pour qu'on puisse dévoyer MacOS.
> 
> ...



Vrai, mais modifier/pirater Mac OS X prouve que c'est un os "convoité"


----------



## Anthony (2 Août 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Lorsqu'un utilisateur PC vole un MacOS pour le mettre sur son PC, il me vole quelque chose à moi, utilisateur Mac, client Apple. Il ne reconnaît pas la valeur immatérielle du soft.



Tous les utilisateurs de Hackintosh ne «*volent » pas un Mac OS X pour leurs expérimentations. Il y a d'ailleurs aujourd'hui plus de méthodes passant par un DVD du commerce que de méthodes passant par un OS X modifié, et je trouve que c'est un bon signe.

Un jour, il faudra faire un sondage là-dessus, mais je suis persuadé qu'il y a plus d'utilisateurs de Hackintosh qui ont aussi un Mac, que d'utilisateurs du Hackintosh qui sont des PCistes curieux. Mais on ferme cette discussion pour le moment, faudra ouvrir un autre fil pour en parler de manière plus générale, je ferais ça plus tard ce week-end.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

Maintenant , il existe des distributions d'os x adaptées aux pc (Même si ce ne sont pas les meilleures alternative , la meilleure étant d'avoir un boot cd + un DVD officiel).


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2010)

JP.2A a dit:


> une solution SVP.



Achète un Mac. Ne me remercie pas le bon sens est ma première qualité.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Achète un Mac. Ne me remercie pas le bon sens est ma première qualité.



Et si t'as pas les moyens, car les temps sont durs quand on n'est pas copain avec mamie Bettencourt, installe un nunux. C'est joli un pingouin. Les pommes, ça n'apporte que des emmerdes. En plus t'as l'embarra du choix : Debian, Gentoo, Suse, Ubuntu... bureau Gnome, KDE, XFCE, etc...

Autrement plus poilant que les fauves vicieux, hors de prix et techniquement très susceptibles.


----------



## oniiychan (7 Août 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Je trouve étrange que ce genre de questions trouve une place sur MacG.
> 
> Les utilisateurs de Mac, souvent depuis des années, ont payé le matériel, le logiciel et la recherche et développement. Ce n'est pas pour qu'on puisse dévoyer MacOS.
> 
> ...



Rhôlala, qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire parfois....
Nous sommes d'accord sur le fait que toutes ces distro "hackées" (Oui je francise le mot et y'alors) étaient limites limites, et puis nous sommes d'accord, parties sur le détournement complet et illégal d'un OS commercial, en bref du vol pur et simple...

Meuh bon, maintenant y'a les installations à partir de DVD "retail" et là on franchit un cap.
A savoir tout de même que l'EULA de Apple est franchement borderline, si si - Les autorités de régulation sont bien allées faire chier Microsotte avec cette fichue obligation d'accepter l'achat d'une licence Windaube, lors de l'achat d'un PC...

Perso, je suis Mac-user depuis une quinzaine d'années, j'ai 2 MBP, un Mac-mini faisant office de média-center et un Imac.... 
L'envie d'un MAC PRO s'est faite sentir il y a quelques temps, mais bon c'est un poil cher môsieur Jobs hein :affraid:

J'ai donc monté un "hackintosh" en Quad Core - M'en suis débarrassé et compte en monter un en I5 ou I7 - Résultat époustouflant et, si si c'est vrai, grande stabilité...
MAIS pour ça, eh bah je suis gentiment allé me racheter un DVD de Leopard, puis un DVD de Snow Leopard - Alors que j'en ai déjà à la maison avec chacune de mes machines....

Bref bref bref, ton pauvre sentiment de consommateur spolié hein....

D'une manière ou d'une autre, Apple devra un de ces jours autoriser l'install de MAC OS sur d'autres environnements - Je reprends les propos d'autres posteurs, le fait que tant d'utilisateurs de PC s'intéresse à cet OS est plutôt une bonne chose pour la firme de Cupertino.

Maintenant, effectivement un petit sondage ou un topic invitant à quelques réfléxions et réactions sur le sujet pourrait être assez sympa....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------




jethro2009 a dit:


> ...La forme la plus sincère de la flatterie, pour les utilisateurs PC, serait d'acheter un Mac et commencer à produire des documents (texte, musique, vidéo, infographie etc) au lieu de passer 75% de leur temps à bidouiller leurs systèmes instables.
> ...



Et le prix tu y penses 2 secondes, voire 3 ou 4 - Je suis sûr que tu peux 
LE point fort de Apple, ce n'est pas le design de ses machines ou l'architecture de celles-ci ('fin plus maintenant à priori), c'est son OS !
Peux tu comprendre que, avant d'aller investir ce qui peut se révéler être une fortune pour certains, ces derniers aient avant tout le désir de "visiter" un peu cet OS qui fait toute la différence ? (Si si, c'est prouvé - Pis en plus leurs petits copains MAC USERS leurs ont dit entre un cours de Physique et un cours d'EPS).

Faut peut-être se cogner quelques instants de réflexion avant de poster des inepties pareilles hein - Le mec ne va peut-être pas se fendre de 1300 pour une machine qui, hypothétiquement, ne lui plaira pas au final... Alors qu'un PC 2 fois et demi moins cher (et plus puissant) lui permettra de savoir si oui ou non Apple est pour lui (du moins MAC OS)


----------



## mistik (7 Août 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Rhôlala, qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire parfois....
> Nous sommes d'accord sur le fait que toutes ces distro "hackées" (Oui je francise le mot et y'alors) étaient limites limites, et puis nous sommes d'accord, parties sur le détournement complet et illégal d'un OS commercial, en bref du vol pur et simple...
> 
> Meuh bon, maintenant y'a les installations à partir de DVD "retail" et là on franchit un cap.
> ...


Oui oui pas mal de trucs intéressants dans ton développement.

Quant à moi je vois mal Apple laisser le quidam installer Mac os X sur un "vrai" PC sans réagir lorsqu'on se souvient ce qu'il est advenu des *cloneurs* mais si là ce sont des particuliers.


----------



## oniiychan (8 Août 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Oui oui pas mal de trucs intéressants dans ton développement.
> 
> Quant à moi je vois mal Apple laisser le quidam installer Mac os X sur un "vrai" PC sans réagir lorsqu'on se souvient ce qu'il est advenu des *cloneurs* mais si là ce sont des particuliers.



Effectivement se sont des cas particuliers - Il s'agit quand même d'un pur détournement commecial et d'un abus sur la propriété... Et cela ouvertement... Donc là, il fallait vraiment les taper ces gens 
'Fin bref, il est clair que certains ne manquent pas de culot - Je suis même tombé sur les pseudo sites de types qui vendent des config compatibles avec Mac OS préinstallé, en France :mouais:
Z'ont pas peur ceux là tiens 

Maintenant, cela va de soit, je ne vois pas Apple "abandonner" volontairement son OS à d'autres environnements aussi facilement, néanmoins il est fort probable qu'une quelconque autorité le lui ordonne un jour - ça c'est ce qui me parait être le plus logique.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Août 2010)

Encore une fois, on confond ici ses désirs consuméristes avec les choix d'Apple.

Apple ne veut pas et ne voudra jamais licencier Mac OS X chez d'autres constructeurs.

1. Elle l'a fait jadis avec System 7 et cela a faillit lui couter son existence même.

2. Il ne suffit pas de permettre à des assembleurs de PC d'installer Mac OS X, il faut aussi supporter le hardware qu'ils embarquent. C'est le casse-tête permanent de Microsoft avec les conséquences qu'on sait sur la réputation de cet OS.

3. La philosophie d'Apple est de contrôler le hard et le soft. C'est sa raison d'être. Mac OS X est Mac OS X parce qu'Apple fabrique les Macs.

4. Elle a déjà assez de mal avec son propre hardware. Snow et OpenGL... 

Il n'y a pas d'EULA "bordeline", simplement un contrat de licence que tu es libre d'accepter ou de refuser. Dans ce dernier cas, tu n'utilises pas. C'est pareil pour toutes les licences de logiciels, même les GPL.

"Borderline" n'est pas une notion juridique, c'est l'alibi que tu t'es trouvé pour te donner bonne conscience. Pathétique.


----------



## jethro2009 (8 Août 2010)

D'accord, Moonwalker.

"La philosophie d'Apple est de contrôler le hard et le soft"...

... qui ferait un bébé à sa femme et laisserait le voisin faire le cerveau ?


----------



## oniiychan (8 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore une fois, on confond ici ses désirs consuméristes avec les choix d'Apple.



Ah voui, effectivement... Voire même "ouahouh" 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Apple ne veut pas et ne voudra jamais licencier Mac OS X chez d'autres constructeurs.



Notons au passage que je n'ai jamais parlé du désir de Apple de porter Mac OS sur d'autres environnements, MAIS du fait qu'un de ces quatre, on ne lui laissera plus le choix
(euh, par "on", je ne parle pas de moi ou du consommateur lambda hein, ne t'emporte pas pour rien après ça  )





Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'EULA "bordeline", simplement un contrat de licence que tu es libre d'accepter ou de refuser. Dans ce dernier cas, tu n'utilises pas. C'est pareil pour toutes les licences de logiciels, même les GPL.



Au demeurant, et malgré ce que tu pourrais en penser, je reste d'accord avec ça... Si si



Moonwalker a dit:


> "Borderline" n'est pas une notion juridique, c'est l'alibi que tu t'es trouvé pour te donner bonne conscience. Pathétique.



Tiens ? Comme au début du message - Encore quelque chose de profond...
Disons que l'usage de ce terme fut maladroit, bon... Que dire (?)
Je n'ai ABSOLUMENT pas besoin de me donner bonne conscience - Installer Mac OS sur un PC ne brusque pas ma bonne morale, mais alors pas du tout.

J'achète des Mac, j'achète leurs logiciels.
Je n'ai pas usé de facilité en me servant de l'un des DVD Mac OS, je suis allé en racheter d'autres.

Je ne partage pas mon hackintosh, je n'encourage pas les autres à tenter l'installation...

Bref bref bref... C'est effectivement à ce demander si l'idée de Anthony, d'ouvrir un fil sur je sujet ne provoquera pas plus de dérapage que d'enseignements ou de partage d'expériences

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------




jethro2009 a dit:


> D'accord, Moonwalker.
> 
> "La philosophie d'Apple est de contrôler le hard et le soft"...
> 
> ... qui ferait un bébé à sa femme et laisserait le voisin faire le cerveau ?



Même si j'avoue que c'est bien trouvé, on ne va quand même pas aller loin avec ça....


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Août 2010)

oniiychan a dit:


> Ah voui, effectivement... Voire même "ouahouh"
> 
> 
> Notons au passage que je n'ai jamais parlé du désir de Apple de porter Mac OS sur d'autres environnements, MAIS du fait qu'un de ces quatre, on ne lui laissera plus le choix
> (euh, par "on", je ne parle pas de moi ou du consommateur lambda hein, ne t'emporte pas pour rien après ça  )


Je n'ai pas souvenir que la propriété intellectuelle ait été abolie... 

Mais tu parles sans doute des Martiens.

En attendant leur débarquement : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2009/02/20/1321-les-droits-d-auteur-pour-les-nuls



> Au demeurant, et malgré ce que tu pourrais en penser, je reste d'accord avec ça... Si si


Ben alors t'as un problème de compréhension avec les textes... 

2. Utilisations permises de la licence et restrictions.
A. Licence dutilisation individuelle. Sous réserve des conditions générales de cette Licence, et à moins que vous ayez acheté une licence de Paquet familial ou de mise à niveau pour le logiciel Apple, une licence de non-exclusivité limitée vous est accordée pour installer, utiliser et exécuter un (1) seul exemplaire du logiciel Apple sur un seul ordinateur Apple à la fois. Vous renoncez pour vous-même et pour autrui à installer, utiliser ou exécuter le logiciel Apple sur tout autre ordinateur non Apple. Cette Licence interdit linstallation du logiciel Apple sur plusieurs ordinateurs à la fois et son utilisation sur réseau où il serait accessible par plusieurs ordinateurs simultanément.



> Tiens ? Comme au début du message - Encore quelque chose de profond...
> Disons que l'usage de ce terme fut maladroit, bon... Que dire (?)
> Je n'ai ABSOLUMENT pas besoin de me donner bonne conscience - Installer Mac OS sur un PC ne brusque pas ma bonne morale, mais alors pas du tout.
> 
> ...


Qu'est ce passage sinon une énième tentative d'auto-justification ? 



> Bref bref bref... C'est effectivement à ce demander si l'idée de Anthony, d'ouvrir un fil sur je sujet ne provoquera pas plus de dérapage que d'enseignements ou de partage d'expériences.


Ça, on a été plusieurs à le lui dire...

Ce genre de sujets doivent être traités sur les forum spécialisés. Ils sont compétents, ils ne s'embarrassent pas des questions légales là-dessus ou sur autre chose (cohérence de la démarche).

Ici, on veut nous faire tenir deux discours : la licence de Mac OS X serait à géométrie variable ou à l'appréciation de l'usager, et la licence des autres logiciels ou celle qui lie l'acheteur d'un DVD ou d'un CD doivent être respectées sous peine de fermeture ou ban.

A cause de la DADVSIS, je n'ai pas le droit de t'aider dans le rip de ton DVD d'Avatar (pas le droit de casser ou d'aider à casser les protections) mais j'aurais le droit de filer un coup de main pour casser Mac OS X ? :mouais:


----------



## oniiychan (8 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n'ai pas souvenir que la propriété intellectuelle ait été abolie...



Abolie certes non, spoliée, contournée, réarrangée à la faveur de certains... Souvent oui



> Mais tu parles sans doute des Martiens.



Navrant...



> En attendant leur débarquement : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2009/02/20/1321-les-droits-d-auteur-pour-les-nuls



Je connaissais, mais merci de me le rappeler 




> Ben alors t'as un problème de compréhension avec les textes...



Non môsieur, jusque là, ça va bien.
J'admets effectivement largement contourner un règlement - M'enfin ça reste mon problème.





> Qu'est ce passage sinon une énième tentative d'auto-justification ?



Décidément, tu fais un blocage la dessus hein ?
Je ne vois pas ou, mais bon - Inutile de m'auto-justifier, dans le sens ou je me fiche comme d'une guigne de ce que les autres peuvent bien penser.




> Ça, on a été plusieurs à le lui dire...
> 
> Ce genre de sujets doivent être traités sur les forum spécialisés. Ils sont compétents, ils ne s'embarrassent pas des questions légales là-dessus ou sur autre chose (cohérence de la démarche).
> 
> ...



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi - Néanmoins, il eut été intéressant d'ouvrir un fil afin de recueillir l'avis de chacun sur la question...
Tu ne targue quand même pas de représenter la masse, non (?)

Concernant les topic créés afin de demander de l'aide sur ces install, là je suis d'accord - ces sujets n'ont rien à faire sur CE forum (Mais pas taper surtout, je n'y suis pour rien  )


----------



## Anthony (9 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A cause de la DADVSIS, je n'ai pas le droit de t'aider dans le rip de ton DVD d'Avatar (pas le droit de casser ou d'aider à casser les protections) mais j'aurais le droit de filer un coup de main pour casser Mac OS X ? :mouais:



On s'éloigne du sujet premier, mais faudra qu'on poursuive cette discussion sur un autre fil. Sur la question de la DADsVI est des DRM, je crois qu'il faut éviter l'amalgame, si aider à casser des protections est toujours aussi interdit, la question du cassage des protections à la maison pour la copie privée n'a toujours pas été réglé il me semble, mais je me demanderai à mes collègues en droit de la propriété intellectuelle s'ils peuvent me renseigner.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Août 2010)

Pour la route :



> Article L122-6
> Modifié par Loi n°94-361 du 10 mai 1994 - art. 4 JORF 11 mai 1994
> Sous réserve des dispositions de l'article L. 122-6-1, le droit d'exploitation appartenant à l'auteur d'un logiciel comprend le droit d'effectuer et d'autoriser :
> 
> ...





> Article L122-6-1
> Créé par Loi n°94-361 du 10 mai 1994 - art. 5 JORF 11 mai 1994
> I. Les actes prévus aux 1° et 2° de l'article L. 122-6 ne sont pas soumis à l'autorisation de l'auteur lorsqu'ils sont nécessaires pour permettre l'utilisation du logiciel, conformément à sa destination, par la personne ayant le droit de l'utiliser, y compris pour corriger des erreurs.
> 
> ...



Avec le hackintosh, on n'est pas dans l'interopérabilité mais dans l'atteinte au droit d'auteur



> Article L122-6-2
> Créé par Loi n°94-361 du 10 mai 1994 - art. 5 JORF 11 mai 1994
> Toute publicité ou notice d'utilisation relative aux moyens permettant la suppression ou la neutralisation de tout dispositif technique protégeant un logiciel doit mentionner que l'utilisation illicite de ces moyens est passible des sanctions prévues en cas de contrefaçon.





> Article L335-3
> Modifié par LOI n°2009-669 du 12 juin 2009 - art. 8
> Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute reproduction, représentation ou diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit, d'une oeuvre de l'esprit en violation des droits de l'auteur, tels qu'ils sont définis et réglementés par la loi.
> 
> ...




Ne pas oublier que la propriété intellectuelle est double : morale et patrimoniale. Là, je n'ai mis que l'aspect patrimonial. Et puis on ne va pas rééditer tout le code ici.

Le code de la propriété intellectuelle est un des plus complet et à jour. Il suffit de le lire pour arrêter les billevesées sur les licences soit-disant "bordeline" ou non-valides.

C'est par là : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...Texte=LEGITEXT000006069414&dateTexte=20100809

Bonne lecture et réflexion à tous.


----------

